# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale / Trade: Great Supplement/Medicine I am Taking

## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I know people get bombarded with this stuff and the supposed great results, so all I will do is share my experience.  Some of you know my wife is from the Philippines.  She has been taking a supplement produced there.  Here are some of the results:


My wife works 12 hour shifts in a hospital.  Her calves would ache by the end of the day.  I would constantly massage them.  It would help, but wasn't enough.  This supplement has reduced/eliminated aching to the point of my doing only one massage in the past four months.
Her beginning gray hair would itch quite a bit.  I would pull each hair one-by-one every three weeks with tweezers.  It was painstaking, time consuming, and my back would hurt.  I have not had to pull any hair since she started this supplement.  (It's still greying, but does not itch any more.)
She gets migraines.  No migraines since this supplement.  She did get a headache when we watched Casino the other night.  That's because Sharon Stone's cheating caused my wife tension (she's that emotional about movies).
Her friend had thyroid cancer five years ago.  Surgery removed it.  The cancer came back July 2014.  Friend takes the supplement.  Goes to the doctor December 2014.  No trace of cancer.  Doctor (MD) says to continue what she's doing.  He had no problem with the supplement.
I give two capsules to my dog daily.  He has to be 110 years old.  He has a little cataracts and is going deaf, but still very spry.
I recently upped my dose from one to two capsules.  I work at home and no longer have to take a midday two hour sleep from being so tired.  I'm also fairly moody, and this supplement has helped that to no measure.






I am never one to talk about anything dramatically affecting one's life (e.g., _This will change your life_!), but this is about as close as it comes.  It has saved me a lot of time and energy.  If anybody wants to know more, then let me know.  This supplement has the approval of the Philippines FDA (yeah, I know, some don't care about that).  It was developed by a Filipino MD and a Filipino biochemist.

----------


## Suzu

You neglected to name the medicine/supplement.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Detailed information from the box label--Click here:


http://www.c247natura.net/c247-supplement-facts.html





Other information:

Key Product Characteristics: 22,000 phytonutrients in one capsule using Nano Technology, a powerful new technology for taking apart and reconstructing nature at the atomic and molecular level and allows the minerals to be delivered to the body in really small parcels, so potentially increasing its absorption through the walls of the gut and improving its take up by the body.

Enhanced anti-oxidant capacity of various components through Syner-Tech  embodies the science and technology of the combined complimentary and synergistic effects of natures most powerful elements and phyto-chemical nutrients.

Nutrients are better and more efficiently absorbed into the blood stream because of Phyto-Alkatech  A powerful complex of natural alkaline ingredients designed to enhance the alkalinity of this formulation. It uses Vegetarian V-Caps to protect and neutralize possible damage when it reaches the stomach; thus preserving the purity and potency of this breakthrough natura-ceuticals. Upon reaching the small intestines capsule disintegrates after 15 minutes, thus delivering needed nutrients direct to the cells faster than other leading brands.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I used to humidify our house because the heat would make it so dry.  I used to itch like crazy from dry skin.  I stopped with the humidifier this winter.  I've scratched maybe two times.  This supplement is the only thing I am doing different.

Oh yeah, our dog is still going strong!

----------


## Lindsey

I tried to youtube search for C24/7 and for some reason the youtube results are being filtered on this search, but none of my other searches.

----------


## puppetmaster

> I tried to youtube search for C24/7 and for some reason the youtube results are being filtered on this search, but none of my other searches.


 Anyone know where to buy this?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Anyone know where to buy this?



Puppetmaster,

The product is manufactured by an American company, but not (for some reason) distributed here.  It is distributed in the Philippines, which is my wife's home country.  I have a supply and I can mail to you.  If you'd like to chat through PM, then just send me a message.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I tried to youtube search for C24/7 and for some reason the youtube results are being filtered on this search, but none of my other searches.



Lindsey,

See my message to Puppetmaster (post directly above this post).

----------

